# GSL - Greatcell Solar



## pussycat2005 (14 September 2005)

is going crazy today 
yesterday it finished at 30 cents
today it opened in the 40's 
does anyone have any information on this stock?


----------



## tarnor (14 September 2005)

*Re: DYE*

ASX response to sp query today.. nothing to report... amazing movement, could be a big panicky sell off soon :/


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 September 2005)

*Re: DYE*

its all about the market 

so far uranium mining stocks have boomed

but at the end of the day

alternative energy sources are a booming industry

solar vs nuclear

i hope solar wins...


----------



## IGO4IT (16 February 2006)

*Re: DYE - GONE UP 100% in 1 hour today*

of course the increase came with 4X the average volume.

anyone have any clue why? I looked everywhere & no news or announcements.

can anyone say anything about these guys?


----------



## Impala (23 February 2006)

Superb, internationally competitive, revolutionary technology of the future.  Company is still cheap by international standards. Potential acquisition candidate for a multinational materials company that wouldn't blink at the size of the cheque they would have to write at twice the current share price of $1.25.


----------



## michael_selway (23 February 2006)

*Re: DYE*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> ASX response to sp query today.. nothing to report... amazing movement, could be a big panicky sell off soon :/




hehe u are right, but 6 months has past, and now its skyrocketing!


----------



## Impala (26 February 2006)

Mmmm.  Had another think about this one.  While the technology could be outstanding, I've discovered that on 15 February the Managing Director sold 3 million options at 30 cents!  This values the shares at around 50 cents!  Given that the MD presumably knows more about the prospects of the company than anyone else, perhaps it is grossly over-hyped.  I guess there are a lot of potentially world beating technologies around on world markets, some of them with tiny market capitalisations.


----------



## son of baglimit (27 February 2006)

small article i read last week suggesting a 'conference' they held has led to the rise - overseas investors pouring in they suggest. google it to find out more.


----------



## tarnor (27 February 2006)

Unbelievable run, finally has retraced a bit. was looking for an entry at 1.60 but ended up jumping into SOO at 26c instead. hoping its the next DYE lol.. everyone else seemed to like it.. massive volume hope its mostly germans not daytrades twas up on the german exchange on friday.. who knows,


----------



## el_ninj0 (12 March 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> Unbelievable run, finally has retraced a bit. was looking for an entry at 1.60 but ended up jumping into SOO at 26c instead. hoping its the next DYE lol.. everyone else seemed to like it.. massive volume hope its mostly germans not daytrades twas up on the german exchange on friday.. who knows,




Interesting progress on SOO tarnor. Im thinking about getting into it also, since DYE will retrace for a bit longer i feel. Too much expectation in too shorter amount of time.


----------



## sunboy (17 March 2006)

Did you see the result of Solco yesterday of the last half year. Growth of +180%. The revenue is 40-times tahn from Dyesol and look at the stock price. Change from Dyesol to Solco. The growth is perfect and there are perfect products. Believe in me, Solco must have a higher price than dyesol and we will soon overtake Dyesol. Use your brain and compare the companies.


----------



## Impala (14 August 2006)

Still well wroth bottom drawing, especially at the current price.


----------



## havingfun (22 August 2006)

check this sucker out up 35% today.Has been as high as 80c today


----------



## ALFguy (22 August 2006)

What's going on here then? Last ann on 14th Aug. Solar Tech......opened 35% up! Anyone have a clue why?


----------



## NettAssets (22 August 2006)

Their chart has a few long candles in it hasn't it?

just had a look on google and I cant find anything new.

they have only traded 3/4 mill so far so probably not too significant.
John


----------



## havingfun (22 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> Their chart has a few long candles in it hasn't it?
> 
> just had a look on google and I cant find anything new.
> 
> ...






only 33mil shares on offer always going to be volatile but if theyve got anything of significant value it will skyrocket


----------



## NettAssets (22 August 2006)

ANN Out


COMPLETION OF ACQUISITION OF SUSTAINABLE TECHNOLOGIES INTERNATIONAL PTY LIMITED​


----------



## NettAssets (22 August 2006)

Sorry about shouting I cut and pasted the headline


----------



## Archinos (22 August 2006)

No problems with the shouting - caught my attention too.
I heard chat about possible incorporation of this technology onto cars (Toyota specifically). Is this true or straight BS? By the sounds of it there are endless possibilities for this development.


----------



## Impala (17 October 2006)

Lots of potential indeed.  The company is very well positioned strategically. It needs to improve the efficiency of its basic process, and is working hard to do this.  This will greatly influence its competitiveness. Offshore strategic links will be crucial.


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

When would it be a good time to get into this baby 62cents?


----------



## Impala (6 December 2006)

Toyota is a licencee - like Dyesol, except that Dyesol is by far the best strategically positioned of the 9 global licencees.  most of the others appear to be sitting on their hands while Dyesol is all action.  Still mainly R&D, but that's all part of improving product efficiency vis a vis substitute products. And the company could well attract some seriously big research funding from Europe relative to its small market cap.


----------



## BSD (11 April 2007)

Anyone watching this space?

Buying arriving out of the blue in a very tightly held stock with an obvious interest to the public. 

I am sure the chart must look good now.


----------



## presbern (16 June 2007)

Jump because of tip by Dan Denning, US tipster living in AUS. (growth 173% 1/2 the cost and twice the power etc.)


----------



## billhill (22 June 2007)

This ones up over 20cents today. Big jump. I searched the news but cannot find any reason for the jump other then yesterdays news about the deal with corus. Looking good for comercialisation of its technology into building products. One to watch.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (29 June 2007)

Company in trading halt as of yesterday till monday 2nd july awaiting an announcement. Definitely one to watch.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 July 2007)

Well off she went see ya dysol
Annoncement out yesterday
*Dyesol meets major Defence project milestone*


> Sustainable Technologies International (STI) – a wholly owned subsidiary of Dyesol - has met the fifth
> milestone set by the Australian Department of Defence to demonstrate that flexible solar panels, using
> Dye Solar Cell (DSC) tecxhnology, can be used for portable and sustainable energy in the field.
> The milestone set by the Australian Defence Science and Technology Organisation (DSTO) is the
> ...


----------



## kevo (30 July 2007)

A great company. I notice that everywhere I look it is going to be huge I follow allot very closely David Gelbaum has just turned up as a sub shareholder of DYE.ax or www.dyesol.com . I track pretty close to 100% of solar globally and there are huge things happening across a number of stocks.

If you the retail supplier starts to sell it forward like u do mobile phones , you sign up folk ahead of supply being built its like laying a revenue road then you buyild to market share on the retail in markets where you have wholesale grid access. Do you want buy power off "dirty brown coal company" or "Sunutopia Energy", power and grid become dismediated , allot like mainframes to networked computers it becomes more distributed. If everything you build with becomes a photcell coating so that evewrything you see become a virtual power station . The energy revolution will be as big if not bigger than  the information revolution. 

I believe cheap solar (by a number of technologies) is the leading part of the story for the next 20 years. 
Kevin

www.kontentkonsult.com


----------



## bhutos (30 July 2007)

kevo said:


> A great company. I notice that everywhere I look it is going to be huge I follow allot very closely David Gelbaum has just turned up as a sub shareholder of DYE.ax or www.dyesol.com . I track pretty close to 100% of solar globally and there are huge things happening across a number of stocks.
> 
> If you the retail supplier starts to sell it forward like u do mobile phones , you sign up folk ahead of supply being built its like laying a revenue road then you buyild to market share on the retail in markets where you have wholesale grid access. Do you want buy power off "dirty brown coal company" or "Sunutopia Energy", power and grid become dismediated , allot like mainframes to networked computers it becomes more distributed. If everything you build with becomes a photcell coating so that evewrything you see become a virtual power station . The energy revolution will be as big if not bigger than  the information revolution.
> 
> ...




Aye.. I bought in at 1.31 and am almost tempted to buy more as a long term play... although 37% is tasty...


----------



## bhutos (8 August 2007)

Nice run on this today. I knew I should have topped up at $1.60 a couple of days ago as I'm going long. bleh.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (8 August 2007)

Holding DYE recently so was happy to see it record a 14% increase today, but its only getting back to levels of March 06


----------



## moneymajix (31 August 2007)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22336007-23634,00.html 


Dyesol (DYE) $1.85 

FANCY a more politically correct investment? Dyesol enjoys a rare place in the sun as a materials provider to parties commercialising efficient new dye solar cell (DSC) technology. 

So much so that the Queanbeyan-based group has caught the eye of US billionaire David Gelbaum, who has amassed a 10 per cent stake over the past nine months. 

Technology aside, Dyesol is a good trading stock because of high liquidity, partly because its warrants are listed on the active German Third Market. "It has injected a bit of volatility in the stock but we have learned to live with it," says Dyesol chief Sylvia Tulloch. 

Dye solar cells, which use artificial synthesis to generate electricity, are far more efficient to make and to use than the current silicon-based panels, which involve using energy to melt the silicon. DSCs also work in poor light. 

DSCs consist of a layer of titanium and a chlorophyll-like dye, sandwiched between steel and a transparent medium such as glass or plastic. When struck by light, the dye excites electrons to create electricity. 

As for potential applications, they're limited only by one's imagination. The Welsh-based G24i, which has invested squillions in a pilot plant, is targeting mobile phone rechargers for the billion or so users who don't have access to mains power. 

Another is for integrating into fencing and roofing steel, so that the material becomes a giant solar panel. 

Corus (formerly British Steel) is on the case with plans to convert all of its roofing steel output -- the equivalent of Bluescope's Colorbond -- to DSCs. Driving the push are European regulations requiring the energy-hungry process to be carbon neutral. 

While Dyesol's role is to provide the raw materials such as titanium, there's more science to it than that. Through patents covering equipment and manufacturing techniques, Dyesol holds the equivalent of Colonel Sanders' secret herbs and spices. 

Overall, the DSC technology is licensed to only eight groups including Toyota, while Dyesol's only direct rival is a small Swiss mob. 

Dyesol operates through partnerships and collaborations, including Corus and the Australian Defence Force. Both make substantial milestone payments to Dyesol. 

Sharp, Sony and Samsung are customers. No one's sure how they'll use the technology, but Tulloch says: "Within two or three years it's likely Sharp's main revenues will come from solar panels." 

On authoritative-sounding estimates, the market for photovoltaic cells was worth $US16 billion last year and is expected to grow to $US24 billion ($29 billion) this year and $US35 billion by 2010. 

Dyesol recorded $2 million of sales last year. "Our target is to at least double that every year," Tulloch says. 

In a timely funding move, Dyesol in July raised $12.5 million through a placement at $1.10 a pop, with a share purchase plan raising a further $10 million. 

Dyesol has provided more thrills than the Big Dipper, trading between 45c (February 9) and $2.35 (August 9). 

We rate Dyesol as a SPECULATIVE BUY for those out for a quick buck and a LONG-TERM BUY for those who want to save the world and get rich slowly. 

As for Gelbaum, Tulloch is yet to meet the greenie billionaire but his intentions appear honorable, Dyesol being one of his six eco-friendly investments which, oddly enough, don't include Gunns.


----------



## bhutos (31 August 2007)

Nice. I'm a big fan of DYE. I topped up again at $1.65 and almost murdered my wife when I was cleaning up on the weekend and found the $1.10 placement mail out lying unopened in the spare room. $^%#$^#^#!


----------



## Santoro (2 March 2008)

Any followers left on this one?

DYESOL - Third Generation Solar Technology

_Latest Annoucement
Corus and Dyesol and the Welsh Assembly Government have agreed significant funding to further progress the development of the dye solar cell technology on steel for building integrated photovoltaic applications. Corus and Dyesol have been working closely for the past two years, and in January 2008 successfully completed a detailed 12 month study, which confirmed the feasibility of this technology for large-scale manufacture on steel.
When commercialised, dye solar cell technology on steel for building integrated photovoltaic applications has the opportunity to become significantly more cost effective than other competing photovoltaic technologies  and achieve high market capture. Extended product lives, lower material coasts and steadily increasing efficiency gains make this technology suitable for large surface area applications on a range of building types.
Funding has been secured from the Welsh Assembley Govt under the SMARTCymru mechanism allowing the next stage of prototyping and development to be undertaken. A new facility, based in North Wales, will become the home of Corus and Dyesol scientists and engineers jointly engaged on the development. Corus and Dyesol will be expanding the scope of their development activities and accelerating progress towards large scale manufacture.
_
Note: Corus is Europes second largest steel producer with revenues of 9.7 billion pounds and crude steel production of 18.2 million tonnes in 2006.

This is great news for this Australian company and has them well placed to capitalise on their dye solar technology.

In a good position currently have 22 million in cash.


----------



## osmosis (2 March 2008)

This company seems like a good one but I have a few issues with it:

1. the technology does not seem mature as yet (from my research, but I may be wrong).
2. there are many Silicon Valley based companies that are in a similar solar field and are already in production (take nanosolar.com for eg.)
3. if and when they do produce, the cost may not be any less than conventional PV solar (especially now that the Chinese are ramping production).
4. the P/E is a little high, but this is not a major worry.

Please correct me on all accounts if I am wrong, as I would be the first to invest in a profitable Oz renewable technology.

Thanks.


----------



## hoppielimp (4 March 2008)

I think the difference here is that DYE is quite different to companies like Nanosolar.  DYE is based on a dye and titania paste, not silicon.

DYE is targetting buildings, as most offices/buildings have windows....alot of office blocks have a large amount of glass, which are occupied during the daytime.

As DYE panels are translucent, not only do they provide elctricity, they also let light through.

I think they are also trying to integrate them onto builidng materials such as steel, hence the relationship with Corus.

DYE are also involved with flexible units that are integrated into Camoflage gear....I beleive they have passed some targets with respect to Military testing alerady.

For me personally...I like the idea.


----------



## oldblue (4 March 2008)

I like the idea too and traded DYE successfully in a small way last year.
Although the technology is very advanced it is not yet " commercial" and I therefore regard DYE as still highly speculative, despite having the backing of such a prominent building materials company as Corus. At current price levels I'm not tempted to buy back in.

By the way, I don't think DYE has turned a profit yet so there won't be any "E" to calculate a P/E ( other than negative ).


----------



## Synergy (22 May 2008)

DYE continuing its breakout today looking for a 6 month high. New releases regarding thier partnership with Corus as well as improved cell output efficiency seems to be creating some interest. 

Hopefully within the next month we'll see DYE's new manufacturing plant come online to generate some media coverage and product awareness. Sales revenue should significantly increase once online also.


----------



## hoppielimp (22 May 2008)

And with any luck, I believe they also have one more hurdle with the MoD...
So hopefully with the Oil prices rocketing as is the coal prices and gas prices...this technology becomes more and more attractive


----------



## Solarfuture (5 October 2008)

We keep getting good PR.  However the stock price keeps declining.  Good news recently in the USA, they extending the tax breaks for solar over the next 8 years!


----------



## Miner (30 May 2009)

This thread was not touched for about a year.
Any one has still interest ?

The company issued SPP at 90 cents and market price is 87 cents.
I am not sure if they took the shareholders for ride ?
I would have felt very bad to buy at 90 cents when any one not loyal can buy it 87 cents

Would like to know from researchers on this one

Regards


----------



## oldblue (30 May 2009)

I've held DYE in the past but don't see them as a value proposition at these prices in today's conditions.
 They're still in the development/negative cash flow phase but of course all that could change quickly, particularly if the partnership with Corus starts to translate into actual saleable products.


----------



## Miner (31 May 2009)

Hi Old Blue

Where is I do recognise your observation as right. But there are some value proposiitions I see in this share. I do not hold but doing some research and asking for others to comment

This company just asked for some fund. 
Its research has received excellent support
With Energy driven market it has greta potential
Daily Reckoninig recommended it (they often do so jack their holding as well)
Corus is now owned by Tatas (major partner for RIV)

Just seeing the potential but market is very thinly traded so with low liquidity getting right price in buying or selling would be an issue


----------



## oldblue (31 May 2009)

Yes, DYE does have huge potential and strong support from universities, govt bodies and especially Corus. The problem is that their income from production is still minimal and they need to raise new capital on a regular basis. ( Note that their very recent quarterly report to March 2009 was making a big thing about their $6m cash on hand and reduced cash burn, only to be followed by a SPP issue less than a month later.)
DYE don't have the dye solar cell technology on their own but must have a very good chance of making the 
"big breakthrough".
I rate it as an interesting speculative share but the SP is too rich for me at these levels.


----------



## oldblue (19 June 2009)

DYE have announced that they have received an order for in excess of $1m worth of DSC equipment and materials from a subsidiary of Petronas. This would have to be their biggest yet. Should be well received by the market.


----------



## howard (28 November 2009)

and now Dyesol is in the door of china...i think the next year will see things move very quickly and the 'Dyesol' name will become much more known within at least the construction industry with corus...the share price has been quiet but management are starting to let the world know of their potential. i think investors are simply not aware enough of its potential yet but once word gets out and maybe australian govt starts showing active support of our home grown inventors by applying their technology in govt construction we'll see this one fly. probably overseas will continue to use the technology before Oz sees the need..but so be it, either way it will go up when its ready-and that will be soon with all the news out of late..
personally im hanging out for the new technology so dont have to replace my current solar panels with same old technology-dyesol related business will really change things for a lot of people


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 December 2009)

I do think this company has potential but there are two factors that immediately come to mind. One is that business growth will require more funding in the next six to nine months with a present cash burn rate of about $3 mill. per quarter (last quarterly). Secondly the world government's stance on global warming issues and what laws will be introduced (if any) that will require businesses to review their energy consumption and environmental impact. 

Watchlist.


----------



## pixel (8 March 2010)

It seems they're making progress:
Korea, Europe, and now USA collaboration with Pilkington.

We hold and keep buying dips.


----------



## Apples (7 April 2010)

Did anyone notice the 980000 shares in a single trade at $1.05 after close today.  It nearly doubled the days volume in one hit.  Maybe someone knows something we don't - either way it seems they are very confident.


----------



## oldblue (7 April 2010)

Apples said:


> Did anyone notice the 980000 shares in a single trade at $1.05 after close today.  It nearly doubled the days volume in one hit.  Maybe someone knows something we don't - either way it seems they are very confident.




The buyer may be very confident.

But what about the seller?

There's two sides to every trade!


----------



## So_Cynical (7 April 2010)

Apples said:


> Did anyone notice the 980000 shares in a single trade at $1.05 after close today.  It nearly doubled the days volume in one hit.  Maybe someone knows something we don't - either way it seems they are very confident.






oldblue said:


> The buyer may be very confident.
> 
> But what about the seller?
> 
> There's two sides to every trade!




Chart clearly shows where the top and bottom is...Apples you may have noticed in the last 8 or so months how there's like a couple of 100 stocks going sideways in a clearly defined channel....well the chart says DYE is one of them!

pixel must hold Alot of these if he's been buying all the dips and holding all thru the tops.
~


----------



## Miner (7 April 2010)

oldblue said:


> The buyer may be very confident.
> 
> But what about the seller?
> 
> There's two sides to every trade!






Apples said:


> Did anyone notice the 980000 shares in a single trade at $1.05 after close today.  It nearly doubled the days volume in one hit.  Maybe someone knows something we don't - either way it seems they are very confident.




Interestingly today there was an announcement of an MOU between DYE and Pilkington. 

I have attached ASX reports in which two directors have sold their significant holdings at 90 cents to some one in market on 24 March . Since then the price is only increasing. Could be fluke but why should the directors (assuming they know something which others do not know) sell at discounted price considering only couple of days before that transaction DYE received a speeding ticket from ASX.

My gut feeling is there is no real news and it is just manipulation of some of the traders to unload their bit

I do not hold and not contemplating to make a decision without having much more information

DYOR



On


----------



## dreamon (12 April 2010)

There does seem increasing positives for Dyesol now. They have had some significant announcements of international collaboration including; ‘Dyesol and Pilkington sign Joint Venture MOU’ last week (07/04/2010) and ‘Corus-Dyesol Milestone 7 Into the Light at the end of Febuary’.

Corus time line is for mass production of relatively cheap Dyesol colour bond like corrugated sheeting (solar panels) by mid 2011. Pilkington is one of the largest glass manufactures in the world so it would seem potential for mass production of glass Dyesol solar panels also. Timo from Korea plans commercial production of Dyesol solar panels in the second half of this year.
(I had a link here, but can't as first post - try googling it it)

They are also getting international exposure shown with announcements like ‘Dyesol Wins place in Bloomberg's Prestigious "5 New Energy Pioneers"’ (17/03/2010). 

They’ve potential world changing green technology and this quote from The Australian shows the income potential:

“Caldwell says the planned initial 1 million-square-metre-a-year scale-up plant will generate revenue of $50m for Dyesol, rising to $1 billion by 2016 if a 20 million square metre plant eventuates.” (again, I had a link here -try googling it)

DYE’s chart is at a year high having an aggressive rise to break above both it’s high on 22/11/09 and now above its previous high since the WFC on 23/04/09. 

Right now Dyesol are up another 7.7% on the German market (yahoo D5I.F - again -try googling or yahoo finance) so if it holds up over night, tomorrow should be another interesting day – may be an interesting year too for Dyesol.

Encouraging – time will tell.

DYOR, holding DYE


----------



## dreamon (16 April 2010)

Spotted there is an upcoming online conference:

Dye Sensitised Solar Cells: Technologies, Applications and Commercialization
When: Wednesday, April 21, 2010
5:00 pm EDT/ / 2:00 pm PDT
Cost: Free
Featured Speakers: Sylvia Tulloch, Managing Director and Richard Caldwell, Executive Chairman, Dyesol

To get the register page, googling the below search criteria should locate the web address.

Pira conference Dye Sensitised Solar Cells: Technologies, Applications and Commercialization

Also worth a note:  Professor Michael GrÃ¤tzel,  for his invention and development of dye-sensitized solar cells has been shortlisted (one of  three scientists) for the 2010 Millennium Technology Prize, the world’s largest award for technological innovation.


----------



## dreamon (16 April 2010)

Web page ‘Earth Times’ said the GIA (Global Industry Analysts, Inc., it says “is a reputed publisher of off-the-shelf market research”) announced April 14, 2010:

“GIA announces the release of a comprehensive global report on Solar Panels market.The worldwide installed capacity for solar panels is projected to exceed 33.4 thousand megawatts by the year 2015. This is primarily driven by the urgent need for an alternative source of energy that is renewable, abundant and at the same time eco-friendly. Perception regarding solar energy is undergoing a sea change, gradually shedding its image as an alternate source of energy, thereby underpinning the technology's strong penetration in both urban and rural communities alike.” 

“Key players profiled in the report include BP Solar International, Inc., Bosch Solar Energy AG, Dyesol …..” [with about 30 companies noted]
________________

The breaks hit Dyesol the last few days, hopefully it’s not a pump and dump. I’m still holding DYE, but it’s getting iffy.

DYOR


----------



## dreamon (17 April 2010)

This chatter on the german stock forum site, 'wallstreet-online',  under “Dyesol - New Solwarwert on the Australian Stock Exchange”,  might explain some things. Not hearing the Dyesol “Web conference” apparently for German investors I don’t know its accuracy, but it at least shows what some are thinking in Germany – google translation less than perfect but the gist I think is clear enough:

# 10,628 of zimbo347  16:04:10 08:15:12 Post number: 39,346,524
The following answer applies to post no: 39,340,476   of Buddha63 at 15:04:10 13:26:58 

“ Hi Buddha, nor is there any news regarding car manufacturers, but at the end of March, Web conferencing was told it would be in the next four weeks, a bus Eight anouncement. 
 There remains only wait and m.  E. use the consolidation to increase.” (google translated)

(‘Buddha’ had asked: “Is there somewhere new information about Dye & automotive manufacturers?”)
_____________________
Hope they are right and it is consolidation and the SP can stay above $1.07, DYE’s previous high on the chart (still weary of what happens if there is a overall possible double dip on the markets).


----------



## dreamon (18 April 2010)

P.S. Dyesol, D5I on the Frankfurt exchange dropped 8.9% Friday night our time, after we had recovered to finish on the high of the day with DYE only down 1.6% on the ASX. mmmm


----------



## dreamon (19 April 2010)

ASX announcement for dyesol “MOU Signed with Singapore Aerospace Manufacturing Pte Ltd”.

http://www.dyesol.com/index.php?page=ASX+Announcements

Snippet

 “While SAM’s roots lie in the aerospace industry, through acquisition and diversification, it has grown to be a multidisciplinary conglomerate with considerable capability in engineering, process automation and contract manufacture for a blue chip client base. 

Gordon Thompson, Director of Dyesol, stated, “This MOU is a further example of Dyesol teaming with quality global partners to advance the rapid commercialisation of dye solar cell technology. There is a good strategic fit between SAM and Dyesol - our skill sets are complementary and the relationship to date has resulted in considerable benefit to Dyesol. Equipment sales represent a considerable portion of Dyesol’s current revenue base, and being able to supply integrated automated solutions offers further growth opportunities.”

http://www.sam.sg/aboutus/glance.html

Noticed SAM have manufacturing facilities in Germany also.

SP up on the Ann so far.

DYOR


----------



## dreamon (19 April 2010)

Well seems the announcement was well received with DYE finishing near its high, up 4.88% at $1.29. Not bad for a nervous day on the ASX. Seems the Germans like it too, up 14.3% right now (catching up DF51 SP 0.901 Euro ~ to $1.323 Aussie Dollas). 

Chart for Dyesol on Frankfurt exchange code D5I, 

http://tinyurl.com/yerjsff


Hopefully it is not just a timely bounce. 

DYOR


----------



## CityMiner (18 June 2010)

*Re: DYE - Dyesol just raised some cash*

They just raised some cash - hopefully will let us know its going into finalising manufacturing plan. Wouldn't it be good to see an updated timeline showing when they will actually sell $X

Does anyone know some answers please


----------



## oldblue (19 June 2010)

I don't expect any revenue or profit projections from DYE at this stage. They are still in the process of proving the technology in an "application" sense which takes time to ensure that the product is robust.

The big win would be acceptance of the product being developed in conjunction with Corus. If this gains acceptance I'll be looking seriously at DYE but at this stage it's still very speculative, IMO.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 March 2011)

Fundamentals may drive this one higher.  Timing is perfect (with the unfortunate Japanese situation).  I'm in at 73.  Technically, the horizontal lines will be the most important - 73, 77 and 80.  Needs a good 600,000 volume today and some sustained buying over say a week.

See Tata ann + massive increase in staff.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 March 2011)

I'd say more than one bot here, and they're in buy mode.  Volumes ok.  Should get another 600000 day.

Retail traders don't seem to be involved, which is a bit of a worry.


----------



## pixel (14 April 2011)

Following today's announcement:




she is finding some legs. If sp can break above 87c, I see next Fibonacci target at $1.09.



Disclosure: I hold


----------



## rmj (18 May 2011)

I have held this share for over 4 years buidling up a holding.
Bizarre things are increasingly happening.
1) capital raising last year from institutions with no Retail SPP; whilst allowed under Corporations Act, not a good thing for the smaller shareholder......dilution being the result. In hindsight not good for the institutions either given share slide
2) totally botched and shortlived CEO appointment (...I am interested to know the recruitment and exit costs associated.........this guy was a lobbyist, not an operational expert
3) further recent capital raising from institutions at 65c.....retail to follw SHORTLY......this won't happen anytime soon given 54c price today

DYESOL simply has to establish a revenue plan / timeline. They spoke of revenue expectations a couple of years ago and nothing material has happened.

I am assuming that Institutions are smarter than me, but I am not now sure and I fear that Grant-seeking is the modus operandi and the share will continue to fall.......

What does anyone else think??


----------



## oldblue (18 May 2011)

Hi rmj.

As a former holder I follow DYE in a spasmodic way.

I don't think things have changed much from the situation current when I wrote my post of 19 June 2010. The solar scene is certainly full of exciting possibilities and although DYE has some powerful partners there are a lot of competing firms and technologies world-wide working to make the big commercial breakthrough. 

For me, too early to take a position again.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 August 2011)

Yes there is competition and DYE aren't frontrunners. Would envision this Building Integrated Photo Voltaic technology to be readily available, especially glass, in the near future.

Hard to say when this downtrend will end.


----------



## ChrisJH (16 August 2011)

Up 12% yesterday, down 4.6% today. HM!

I originally bought into DYE at 0.75 when things seemed a bit more stable, just for a bit of fun, current average price is 0.55 so I'm sitting about even now with my DYE. Really not too fond of hanging onto DYE in this climate, I've never really even followed their business all that much, just been playing to their highs and lows.

Contemplating getting out, but not too keen on not having any profit to show for holding it for so long.


----------



## pixel (16 August 2011)

ChrisJH said:


> Up 12% yesterday, down 4.6% today. HM!
> 
> I originally bought into DYE at 0.75 when things seemed a bit more stable, just for a bit of fun, current average price is 0.55 so I'm sitting about even now with my DYE. Really not too fond of hanging onto DYE in this climate, I've never really even followed their business all that much, just been playing to their highs and lows.
> 
> Contemplating getting out, but not too keen on not having any profit to show for holding it for so long.



 I've been trading DYE for a few swings; not every trade a success, but overall in Plus.
Holding on to the current lot, bought @53c, because I half expected the gap to 48c would be closed. If it is and DYE finds support around that level, I'll add on the way back up.




I still believe their patent will hold and Tata will roll out a lot of cladding in coming years.
Technically, the gap overhead offers a very attractive target - one that has a high probability to get filled.


----------



## Impala (29 August 2011)

Having massive partners like Tata and Pilkington is at least as important to successful commercialisation as the relative merits of the technology - usually more so.


----------



## oldblue (2 September 2011)

Applications for Growth in the Dye Sensitised Cell Industry.

http://www.nanomarkets.net/Downloads/DSCPaper.pdf

Note the favourable reference to DYE.


----------



## pixel (22 November 2011)

Announcement reads well: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01243230
Market seems to agree: DYE is one of a handful of "green" stocks today


----------



## pixel (25 October 2012)

How the mighty have fallen 




Is it simply the length of time it's taking for the technology to find recognition and be deployed?
I firmly believe that DYE deserves all the support it can get; but oil and coal firms will disagree and try to undermine their success. Let's see whether the new initiative in Wales delivers the breakthrough:

http://www.tata.com/media/reports/inside.aspx?artid=E67kOHZ6BX0=

(I hold DYE)


----------



## pavilion103 (19 January 2013)

Break of 0.16 on ultra high volume. Pullback on lower volume. Anyone else like this one? I'm thinking a stop around 0.155.


----------



## pixel (19 January 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Break of 0.16 on ultra high volume. Pullback on lower volume. Anyone else like this one? I'm thinking a stop around 0.155.
> 
> View attachment 50505




Although I noticed and did buy the breakout, I took profit on the first day, suspecting a pump'n'dump or a preparation for a capital raising. Considering a re-entry at 14-14.5c.


----------



## pixel (1 February 2013)

pixel said:


> Although I noticed and did buy the breakout, I took profit on the first day, suspecting a pump'n'dump or a preparation for a capital raising. Considering a re-entry at 14-14.5c.




It fell a cent short of my target, so I had to buy up. No regrets about that though 
It seems the Market liked the Quarterlies: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01378389


----------



## Zedd (9 May 2013)

Not grinning yet, but as of yesterday I can definately feel a smirk coming on. With an announcement due 31st July on Tata's commercialisation plans also Dyesol may finally be turning the corner.


----------



## oldblue (10 May 2013)

Zedd said:


> Not grinning yet, but as of yesterday I can definately feel a smirk coming on. With an announcement due 31st July on Tata's commercialisation plans also Dyesol may finally be turning the corner.




That _would_ be good news, Zedd.

I missed the bit about the forthcoming 31 July announcement. Where/when was this mentioned?


----------



## Zedd (13 May 2013)

oldblue said:


> That _would_ be good news, Zedd.
> 
> I missed the bit about the forthcoming 31 July announcement. Where/when was this mentioned?




"At the project level, progress in discussion continues to work relentlessly towards commercialisation. During the next quarter significant updates are expected in relation to all three major projects - Tata, Pilkington and Timo. We have sometimes been optimistic on timing, but decisions at the multi-national level are largely beyond our control. The formal deadline for an announcement on commercialisation arrangements at Tata is July 31, having been revised from May 31 due to a slight delay to completion in 2011" 
- March Quarterly Report 2013.


----------



## oldblue (13 May 2013)

Zedd said:


> "At the project level, progress in discussion continues to work relentlessly towards commercialisation. During the next quarter significant updates are expected in relation to all three major projects - Tata, Pilkington and Timo. We have sometimes been optimistic on timing, but decisions at the multi-national level are largely beyond our control. The formal deadline for an announcement on commercialisation arrangements at Tata is July 31, having been revised from May 31 due to a slight delay to completion in 2011"
> - March Quarterly Report 2013.




Thanks for that, Zedd.

There's a lot riding on the commercialisation of the Tata project, in particular, so here's hoping!


----------



## pixel (14 May 2013)

oldblue said:


> Thanks for that, Zedd.
> 
> There's a lot riding on the commercialisation of the Tata project, in particular, so here's hoping!




I reckon the newly announced JV http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01402094 has yet to be fully factored in as well.
Just imagine a second generation of garden lights, powered not by cheap solar film that keeps peeling, but by a coat of paint. And that's just one scenario of the new JV.

Anyway, I've taken enough profit by now that my current holdings don't owe me anything. Doesn't mean I won't continue trading swings if they present themselves; but I'm unlikely to be _un_DYE_d_ for a long time.


----------



## rbgmauq (14 May 2013)

The company  had achieved a ‘game changing’ technical breakthrough by achieving a solid-state Dye Solar Cell (DSC) efficiency of 11.3% at full sun. At levels over 10%, the company’s DSC technology becomes grid competitive – the “holy grail” for renewable energy technologies. The company now intends to rapidly move from the laboratory to the production line, with the technology able to be directly incorporated into building materials such as windows. ( see http://au.stoxline.com/q_au.php?symbol=dye&c=ax)


----------



## pixel (14 May 2013)

Remember also Pilkington: Haven't heard much about that side of things...




Technically, I believe there is resistance at 38c, picking up a High of November 2011.
Therefore, I've taken some more profit with the intention to replenish when today's gap-up is filled.


----------



## Zedd (14 May 2013)

SPP @ 16.6c! Well timed Dyesol...


----------



## oldblue (14 May 2013)

With a pre-dated record date of February?

Havn't seen that before!

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130514/pdf/42fwkssskx2bg8.pdf

OK. It did get a mention in the half year report issued on 28 February!


----------



## pixel (15 May 2013)

oldblue said:


> With a pre-dated record date of February?
> OK. It did get a mention in the half year report issued on 28 February!




It was mentioned in detail on Feb 28th, when the collaboration with Tasmee was announced.
According to ASX rules, the record date can NOT be any later than one day before such an announcement was first made public.


----------



## basilio (16 May 2013)

Bit of shame that DYE dropped like stone yesterday after the  share raising announcement. Still if it is actually going to cement a decent commercial relationship that will be a minor hiccup,.


----------



## pixel (16 May 2013)

basilio said:


> Bit of shame that DYE dropped like stone yesterday after the  share raising announcement. Still if it is actually going to cement a decent commercial relationship that will be a minor hiccup,.




I wouldn't call that dropping like a stone.
After such a stellar run-up, a pull-back had to be expected and the gap was always likely to be closed.
As regards the spp, that may have slipped many people's mind, but it's been public knowledge for almost 3 months. Anyway, $2M at 16.6c will make less than 10% dilution, lifting the number of issued shares just above 200M or, with the Convertible Note included, about 230M. IMHO think that won't explain a 25% drop; it's more likely the effect of a "blow-off" move which had to be expected.
People, who held DYE on Feb 27th, have now been reminded that they can buy some at 16.5c; many (myself included) would take the opportunity to sell a few in order to free up the funds for the spp. (Except that I took some profit *above the gap *on Tuesday.)


----------



## Country Lad (17 May 2013)

Broke out again today.  It may very well go on with it.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Zedd (23 May 2013)

Anyone found anything else on the Tata Steel announcement deadline? I've done a little bit more reading since they spiked on that last announcement, and seem to get the vibe from the interviews the CEO has been doing that it's not going to be as positive as I first thought. Any other opinions out there?


----------



## rbgmauq (27 May 2013)

Technically, DYE has been showing support at 0.218 and resistance in the 0.410 price range.


----------



## pixel (27 May 2013)

rbgmauq said:


> Technically, DYE has been showing support at 0.218 and resistance in the 0.410 price range.




agree, and today's candle suggests there should be more upside on follow-through in coming days. Especially if the chart plays out according to the rules for the current Flag pattern: http://www.leavittbrothers.com/education/chart_patterns/flag_bullish.cfm




Also, remember that spp application monies are due by the end of this week. 16.6cps ...


----------



## basilio (28 May 2013)

Lets hope your right... At least something I have will show some green.

I checked out the reference you gave. Thanks for that.


----------



## basilio (29 May 2013)

Outstanding work there Pixel. Managing to pick todays dramatic upturn was stroke of research genius.....

And last nights announcement didn't hurt one little bit did it ? Be very interesting to see how this unfolds. 

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=dye&f=pdf


----------



## basilio (30 May 2013)

Lots like Pixel is right gain. DYE is pulling back and there will be plenty of gaps to fill between 30 and 40c.

Nonetheless that was an impressive report on durability  of Dyesols technology.


----------



## pixel (30 May 2013)

From a T/A perspective, DYE will probably have to close the current gap to 36c before I'm happy to "believe" in any support sufficiently to resume buying. (I still hold a good-size non-trading position.)

However, seeing how the sp has bounced between the various levels of the Fibonacci study, I'm rather confident that I've identified the range reasonably close to Market; and while nothing is ever assured, I'll treat the 1/2c gap below 22c as a break-away gap that is safe to ignore - at least for the time being.


----------



## basilio (4 June 2013)

All go for DYE.  Up 12% to 47c .Great to see at least one of my picks with some decent green about it.

I  think the the durability tests and recent announcement of a 100% increase in solar capacity of their technology will be game changers for DYE.  I think TATA will come on board in July and  that the opportunity to have low cost high value solar systems integrated with roofing will be an absolute game changer. 

The problem ? Watch out for the knock on effect for other energy providers.


----------



## Zedd (4 June 2013)

I'm still waiting to see how much I was able to pick up in the SPP but can't help but count a few of the chickens before they hatch .

My concern with the Tata announcement deadline is the tone used in recent interviews. From previous announcements / research milestones, I would have thought Tata would be close to releasing products to market or at least announcing a roadmap to market. If they do it'll be blue skies for DYE, but if they come out and say they're delaying commercialisation until global construction picks up then it'll be a kick in the guys for DYE and the SP will crash IMO.


----------



## Country Lad (4 June 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Broke out again today.  It may very well go on with it.




And it has done just that.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel (5 June 2013)

Where to next?
While I was still waiting, cash at the ready, at the bottom of the gap, DYE buyers had other ideas.
Am I complaining? Not really. Still holding, but very much aware of the "eggs in basket" temptation.
So, *IF* the flag pattern plays out, we could see 55-56c, which could also tie in with Country Lad's previous p&f resistance.



watching for a break of 48.5c


----------



## basilio (5 June 2013)

Zedd said:


> I'm still waiting to see how much I was able to pick up in the SPP but can't help but count a few of the chickens before they hatch .
> 
> My concern with the Tata announcement deadline is the tone used in recent interviews. From previous announcements / research milestones, I would have thought Tata would be close to releasing products to market or at least announcing a roadmap to market. If they do it'll be blue skies for DYE, but if they come out and say they're delaying commercialisation until global construction picks up then it'll be a kick in the guys for DYE and the SP will crash IMO.




I would of thought that if the improvements in efficiency and reliability that DYE is saying are for real then it may pay many business to simply replace large roof areas with energy producing panels. I would imagine that most factories and large commercial sites have relatively simple to replace roofs. Lets see what happens.


----------



## pixel (5 June 2013)

pixel said:


> Where to next?
> While I was still waiting, cash at the ready, at the bottom of the gap, DYE buyers had other ideas.
> Am I complaining? Not really. Still holding, but very much aware of the "eggs in basket" temptation.
> So, *IF* the flag pattern plays out, we could see 55-56c, which could also tie in with Country Lad's previous p&f resistance.
> watching for a break of 48.5c




Done  ... and then some


----------



## rbgmauq (5 June 2013)

Technically, DYE has been showing support around 0.27 and resistance in the 0.545 price range. It is rated a buy at au.stoxline website with the 0.637 target price in six months.


----------



## Zedd (5 June 2013)

basilio said:


> I would of thought that if the improvements in efficiency and reliability that DYE is saying are for real then it may pay many business to simply replace large roof areas with energy producing panels. I would imagine that most factories and large commercial sites have relatively simple to replace roofs. Lets see what happens.






rbgmauq said:


> Technically, DYE has been showing support around 0.27 and resistance in the 0.545 price range. It is rated a buy at au.stoxline website with the 0.637 target price in six months.




I've held DYE since 2007 (bought 1st parcel @ $0.96) and have always believed in their business model and technological roadmap. Almost every opinion piece / article / newsletter I've read since 2007 has had a buy recommendation and have listed them as best green tech company on the ASX, blah, blah, blah. The company has picked up more individual and corporate awards, domestic and international, than you can shake a stick at. 

Reality is, until one of their partners releases their technology commercially, the stock price is nothing but speculation and has no floor or ceiling. That's why for me the Tata announcement is far bigger than these recent announcements, because if the announcement is anything but a clear path to market then it's all going down. Even if DYE keeps climbing for a few more days, weeks, months, it will eventually turn and fall, whether dramatically or a slow grind down, but it seems very few investors are happy to hold the stock like myself with the belief that they will eventually reach market.


----------



## Country Lad (5 June 2013)

rbgmauq said:


> Technically, DYE has been showing support around 0.27 and resistance in the 0.545 price range. It is rated a buy at au.stoxline website with the 0.637 target price in six months.




You don't believe what stoxline says, surely. There are a few support points between current price and 27 cents, especially 41 and 35.  I see resistance as 57 which it reached and fell back from today.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Zedd (12 June 2013)

Little disappointed at how oversubscribed the SPP was. 17.8% of my requested allocation! But then again, 162% profit is still a win.

Interesting to see that even with additional allocation, and a 12% increase in number of shares that the volume and price didn't change too much today.

Still looks like it's grinding lower ...


----------



## gate keeper (26 June 2013)

This stock is a bargan at this price.In china right now they are producing solar panels below cost. WHY.
Its like the last company that produced VHS tapes,its gone. To me its a no brainer, out with the old in with the
new, simple. plus dyesol have the Tecknowledgey all to themselves.


----------



## Zedd (26 June 2013)

gate keeper said:


> This stock is a bargan at this price.In china right now they are producing solar panels below cost. WHY.
> Its like the last company that produced VHS tapes,its gone. To me its a no brainer, out with the old in with the
> new, simple. plus dyesol have the Tecknowledgey all to themselves.




Define bargin and on what valuation. I have no idea how to evaluate the potential value of the firm outside of cash reserves, given their technology is licensed to manufacturers, who are yet to release to market a product, and due to commercials we (as far as I know) have no way to evaluate what revenue well be provided under these licenses.

BIPV market is potentially huge. Game changing. DYE is recognised as the leader in the technology but there are competitors out there, including alternative technologies. I understand some of their competitors actually have products on the market. First-to-market regularly beats best-in-field products. 

http://www.solarserver.com/solar-ma...ic-technologies-on-track-to-breakthrough.html

Add to that Australia's decreasing (and with Abbott, further expected decreases) green R&D incentives, DYE is now relying on foreign grants and investors to fund their continuing research. If their plans (largely dependent on manufacturing partners) go awry, or get delayed, again, they may have to dilute equity further again just to keep the doors open.

Blue-sky company? Potentially. No brainer? Hardly.

PS Welcome to ASF


----------



## gate keeper (27 June 2013)

Thank You for the link you provided,First of all we dont live on a flat earth.(some people think we do)
second, my car is not flat, bit hard to wrap plastic around my car,the last time i painted my house they didnt
stick it on they painted it on,

even the link you provided says.

so they will likely succeed in markets where their low cost, substrate flexibility, and ability to perform in dim or variable lighting conditions provide them with a significant competitive advantage. DSC will target larger area  

If we lived on a flat earth where everything was flat it still would be cheaper and easyer to paint it on rather than
stick in on after.

I rest my case.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 July 2013)

Running very hard, as it does.  I felt like 53c would be the top in the short term.

I can now see this going to 56c.  Think I sold too early.


----------



## pixel (24 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Running very hard, as it does.  I felt like 53c would be the top in the short term.
> 
> I can now see this going to 56c.  Think I sold too early.




I'm not sure you did; resistance need not consider the exact top of a single day's upper wick. 49-50c seems to me a reasonable resistance zone, and I can easily see it drop back by around 10-15c.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 July 2013)

pixel said:


> I'm not sure you did; resistance need not consider the exact top of a single day's upper wick. 49-50c seems to me a reasonable resistance zone, and I can easily see it drop back by around 10-15c.




Both happened! - the drop back and the 56c.  I wanted to re-enter at 46, but the volatility made me a bit nervous.


----------



## richardgeary (12 August 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Both happened! - the drop back and the 56c.  I wanted to re-enter at 46, but the volatility made me a bit nervous.




I wonder if these guys have what it takes to get their product rolling ? or is it just going to die ? We haven't really heard much about their progress and it seems like they are still in the design stage when you read their reports.


----------



## pixel (12 August 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Both happened! - the drop back and the 56c.  I wanted to re-enter at 46, but the volatility made me a bit nervous.




So it did get to 56 after all; but look at the volume (or lack of it) compared to the start of the rally!
In the chart below, I have added an even shallower support trendline; that has now also been broken, increasing the chances of one of the lower Fibonacci levels coming into play.




Too much uncertainty for my liking, so I stayed off and have now set an alert for break of 40c, where I'll take another look: maybe support will show somewhere ? (If not, I haven't lost anything.)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 August 2013)

Yep, I'm thinking the same way, have a look below 40c.


----------



## pixel (24 October 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yep, I'm thinking the same way, have a look below 40c.




This morning's announcement, correcting media speculation, gave the perfect entry. (not that I deny luck played a part in my 28.5c bid getting filled...)

... and then it was game on.


----------



## basilio (29 November 2013)

*What is happening with DYE ?*

We got a run up to 44c a couple of days ago in anticipation of the joint venture with Tasnee. Deal comes off and as far as I can see from the company presentation there is a very promising future with a cost effective , strong solar technology.

*Meanwhile the shares are getting dumped! *Currently 33c .  I can understand Pixels comment regarding selling the fact but a 25% drop seems surreal ?

Isn't it ?


----------



## pixel (29 November 2013)

basilio said:


> *What is happening with DYE ?*
> 
> We got a run up to 44c a couple of days ago in anticipation of the joint venture with Tasnee. Deal comes off and as far as I can see from the company presentation there is a very promising future with a cost effective , strong solar technology.
> 
> ...




It does seem harsh, but consider the low-low price Tasnee are paying for their substantial stake: 18c is to most of us ancient history. I wouldn't be surprised if the sell-off went even further next week.


----------



## skc (29 November 2013)

basilio said:


> We got a run up to 44c a couple of days ago in anticipation of the joint venture with Tasnee. Deal comes off and as far as I can see from the company presentation there is a very promising future with a cost effective , strong solar technology.




Also, the news of the Tasnee investment was first announced in 16 Sept when share price was 40c... from then on the price went south, probably on fear of dilution from such a deal. On 24 Oct, the price is down to 29c when the company denied about uninformed media comments (I have no ideas what comments they are referring to) and that prompted a choppy 50% run to 45c up until 2 days ago. Then the deal was revealed and it's $16m, but done at 18c. That's a large chunk of the company given away. Sure there's strategic value in a big partner and there's $16m in additional capital. But investors are right to wonder why the deal is done at such a different level to recent market prices. Perhaps the shares were sold too cheaply, or perhaps the market price is too hgih. Either way, it's not awesome. 

So in sum... the 45c high was printed by overly excited marginal buyer and should not be regarded as an indication of what the company is really worth.

And just to look back a bit more...DYE's revenue (excluding interest)

FY13 $0.96m
FY12 $1.84m
FY11 $1.41m
FY10 $3.04m
FY09 $2.52m
FY08 $1.94m
FY07 $1.74m

Read a presentation from FY07 and you get the same rosy outlook... This promising future is taking a long time to come to fruition! Not saying it won't, but it's taking its sweet time.


----------



## Impala (2 December 2013)

Hard one to read. Have been in it since the company's establishment. Sold out at $1.80, 9x original investment. Have bought smaller quantities subsequently with mixed results. Sold 60% of holding recently at 45c because of uncertainties about future commercial success of technology. I think Caldwell is astute, but don't personally take to his style. Shame that Sylvia Tulloch isn't still more closely involved, seriously smart nanotechnologist. But the Tullochs seemed to have burned their bridges with the company - though still big shareholders. 

Not in a position to assess the value of Tasnee as a partner. Their entry pricing suggests they must have a lot of in-kind value to offer. Dyesol has some excellent technology partners globally, but I think these big co's have multiple PV options if Dyesol doesn't come off. The real problem seems to be getting the energy efficiency ratio up to a commercially realistic level. Over the years they have achieved marginal improvements, but nowhere near the level a director predicted to me early on in the company's evolution. I guess there are other technological problems too, including scaling up. The market cap (MUCH more important than the share price) is still very low relative to leading offshore PV and substitute technology companies. 

So - they should eventually make it, but never under-estimate competitive reaction and substitute technologies. These players are not sitting on their hands.

Musings for the day. 





skc said:


> Also, the news of the Tasnee investment was first announced in 16 Sept when share price was 40c... from then on the price went south, probably on fear of dilution from such a deal. On 24 Oct, the price is down to 29c when the company denied about uninformed media comments (I have no ideas what comments they are referring to) and that prompted a choppy 50% run to 45c up until 2 days ago. Then the deal was revealed and it's $16m, but done at 18c. That's a large chunk of the company given away. Sure there's strategic value in a big partner and there's $16m in additional capital. But investors are right to wonder why the deal is done at such a different level to recent market prices. Perhaps the shares were sold too cheaply, or perhaps the market price is too hgih. Either way, it's not awesome.
> 
> So in sum... the 45c high was printed by overly excited marginal buyer and should not be regarded as an indication of what the company is really worth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zedd (29 January 2014)

-20%  Big reaction to what should have been priced in information no ?!?! 

This is probably more a general question than DYE related but why would the valuation of a stock drop to that available to an investor holding an option, when that option is not available to market? 

ie. Why has the value dropped and stabilised at the price Tasnee can purchase their second tranche of shares when no one else can purchase at this value? Surely previous valuations should hold? 

Confused yet confident. Still hold and considering adding.


----------



## pixel (22 September 2014)

After the recent rally and no announcement, I feel a speeding ticket coming up.





Worth buying some? Pity I missed the signals last week ...

PS: Right on cue. And the usual "We know nothing" reply.
Keeping an eye on which way the Market will react...


----------



## pixel (28 October 2015)

A year ago, DYE couldn't go on with it.
This time, there's at least an attempt to break out of the second Darvas Box.




Very speccie, but I'm risking a small posi. 
stop level = break below 30c


----------



## pixel (12 November 2015)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01684110
Impressive figures  




For a few days, my 30c stop looked under threat; glad I held on. Added a few straight after today's news. Fingers crossed that this is NOT the lead-up to another cap raising.


----------



## basilio (26 June 2017)

Well first day as Greatcell. The name change came as the company decided it wanted to move away from it's historical roots and reflect it's changed product.

Really don't know what is happening here. It seems to have a 3rd generation solar cell that should shoots the lights out the industry.  Very efficient, very cost competitive  and yet it has fallen to almost historically low prices. Perhaps the name change will kick it on ? Gone up 1c today but I'm not holding my breath.
http://www.dyesol.com/media/wysiwyg/asx/2017/GPVC_2017_-_Final_RC_presentation.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20151112/pdf/432xs12lxrk4fk.pdf


----------



## basilio (15 August 2017)

Great Cell is undertaking a $5m capital raising at 18c.  As usual there are rosy predictions etc,etcera. Anyone have any thoughts on it's future and the value of throwing a few more bucks at it ?
I hold at present. Last night I got a call from someone at Great Cell doing a spruik on the capital raising. Made me wonder ...

https://www.dyesol.com/media/wysiwyg/asx/2017/Share_Purchase_Plan_Offer_Document.pdf


----------



## basilio (22 August 2017)

GSL has extended it's offer by week to enable shareholders to buy in at 18c. Apparently Arena has offered GSL a $6m grant to enable commercialistion of their projects - conditional on the raising of $5m capital.

Let's see if the bait is juicy enough.


----------



## basilio (2 March 2018)

GSL has suspended itself because the auditor qualified the half yearly reports by questioning whether the company was a going concern. 
Cash position is low and the Board has "a number of options" to raise further funds but the Auditor was not convinced by the explanation.
Not a good look after raising $5m in August. Will be VERY sad if this falls over...!


----------



## basilio (27 December 2018)

Very sad.  After a nine month share suspension GSL delivered a still birth baby.

It is now in administration . The re-financing never came off.  Makes one wonder about the $5 m raised last August. Also like to know what happens to all the intellectual property and in fact the well sorted  production plans. 

https://gsl.irmau.com/site/PDF/2661_0/GreatcellSolarAppointmentofAdministrators


----------

